# برنامج الدوائر التفاعلية (((Circuit Wizard))) متميز ورائع



## ابو معاذ المكي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




(((Circuit Wizard)))


برنامج الدوائر التفاعلية





ذا برنامج محاكاه لجميع الدوائر الاكترونية والكهربية :




حقا انه من اجمل برامج المحاكاه في هذا المجال ::


سهل الاستخدام ومهم لكل فني ومنهدس 
ومع بعض الصور































البرنامج في من هنا 
http://www.herosh.com/download/24833...izard.rar.html

لاتنسونا من صالح داعئكم​


----------



## مهند الصمادي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

لا اجد الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HSPA (10 ديسمبر 2010)

وين البرنامج


----------



## ادور (10 ديسمبر 2010)

والله رائع جدا 
ولك كل التقدم والنجاح 
ولكن مو موجود الرابط


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

لا اجد الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر المعموري (12 ديسمبر 2010)

ممنون اخي بس البرنامج ما موجود


----------



## شريف الاشهب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لا استطيع روئية الملف


----------



## Adamant (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
برنامج circuit wizard نسخة اصلية مع الكراك بحجم 183 ميجا موجود فى موقع القرية الالكترونية /قسم البرامج مثبت هناك وهو نسخة للاخ الفاضل عبدالله
وهو من اسهل البرامج بالنسبة للمبتدئين بل افضلها على الاطلاق


----------

